# infrarenal Abdominal Aortogram



## cvand1972 (Jun 30, 2010)

Is the CPT code for an Infrarenal Abdominal Aortogram 75625?  Here is what the report says:

INFRARENAL ABDOMINAL AORTOGRAM:  Shows high origin of both renal arteries which was not imaged well, but there is a long neck below the renal artery with fusiform abdominal aortic aneurysm noted, which extends up to the bifurcation with normal common iliac arteries.


----------



## 10marty (Jun 30, 2010)

Thta's what I would code.

Marty


----------



## jlb102780 (Jun 30, 2010)

cvand1972 said:


> Is the CPT code for an Infrarenal Abdominal Aortogram 75625?  Here is what the report says:
> 
> INFRARENAL ABDOMINAL AORTOGRAM:  Shows high origin of both renal arteries which was not imaged well, but there is a long neck below the renal artery with fusiform abdominal aortic aneurysm noted, which extends up to the bifurcation with normal common iliac arteries.



Yes, make sure you add the 26 modifier on the 75625. And also, if your doc did the cath placement, you can also code 36200.


----------

